# Wiring boost gauge? (Audi A3 1.8T 20V AUM)



## VWF Clay (Aug 11, 2006)

I have an Auto Gauge boost gauge, smoke lens series and I'm not sure which wires to join the gauges red, black and orange wires to.

I would like to wire it to either the light switch or dimmer switch.

Instructions:










The light and dimmer switch:










Light Switch wires:










Dimmer Switch wires:










Any ideas what I can join the gauges red, black and orange wires to?

Thanks


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
Connect the 
ORANGE -> RED (big wire)
BLACK -> BROWN (any PLAIN BROWN around)
RED -> BLACK/RED (big wire abit of doubt on this one because don't know the specs of your car, could be diff but no harm will be done, otherwise it should have been plain GREY that is you can find it).
This connection is as to the wiring on the light switch.
Hope it helps.....


----------



## VWF Clay (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome thanks a lot man.

Yeah I did see the Black and Red thicker wire... and I think that's ignition power... so that's great.





robin_bga said:


> Hi,
> Connect the
> ORANGE -> RED (big wire)
> BLACK -> BROWN (any PLAIN BROWN around)
> ...


----------

